# WTF America, Pizza is now a vegetable ?



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Got any grapes ?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Got any grapes ?


No we just sell lemonade


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

haha, thats hilarious! Though slightly disturbing


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmmm... I won't argue with that. Pizza is blatantly a vegetable. Duh, guys...








What a load of BS... Stupid congress.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I read about this. It makes me facepalm. Who put these people in charge?


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't want to live on this world anymore. LOL Just kidding...


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

OUR CONGRESSIONAL MEMBERS ARE VEGETABLES !!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i thought it was a fruit


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, the pizza and french fries interests contributed far more $$$$ to "our" legislators than did the fruit interests.


----------

